

Batman: Arkham Asylum features secret glitch to foil pirates. - ajg1977
http://kotaku.com/5356752/deliberate-glitch-foils-arkham-pc-pirates

======
xsmasher
Didn't they learn a lesson from Titan's Quest?
[http://www.quartertothree.com/game-
talk/showthread.php?t=426...](http://www.quartertothree.com/game-
talk/showthread.php?t=42663)

If you must use DRM, make sure the user _knows_ that the DRM failed, not the
product itself. Don't silently make the game unwinnable or dump to the desktop
with no explanation. Otherwise you're going to hurt your product's reputation.

------
chaosprophet
Bah... EA tried doing this with Godfather: The Game. The PC version, when
pirated would not allow the player to exit out of a vehicle. However, a new
patch was made which addressed the issue and allowed pirates to play as they
wanted.

